# Is there any driver for TW6816?



## intron (Oct 16, 2013)

TW6816 is a 4-CH audio/video decoder. It is used in CCTV (closed-circuit television). Is there any FreeBSD driver for TW6816? If no, I would write one. If anyone is working for it, please let me know.
Brief introduction: http://www.intersil.com/content/dam/Intersil/documents/fn77/fn7753.pdf
TW68xx driver for Linux: https://gitorious.org/tw68


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2013)

There are very few capture cards that have drivers for FreeBSD. I don't think this is one of them. 

If you're looking for driver developers you should really contact the freebsd-drivers@ or freebsd-multimedia@ mailing lists. This is mostly a user centered forum, there aren't a lot of developers on here.


----------

